# Best HD 1080p codec



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok i got Xilisoft video converter and i was wondering what is the best codec to use?

Ive noticed that most of my bluray rips are a .mkv file but i havent the foggiest what creates that file. In this program it looks like H.264 is the best to convert to and that seems to be MP4. If there is something better id like the limelight cause im looking for the best quality and what is the best to look for in movie rips.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 29, 2010)

MKV is just a container.  The MKVs with HD content are encoded with H.264 video  And AC3 audio.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok so h.264 is the best for 1080p then? Thanks for the fast response.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 29, 2010)

No problem man.

H.264 is used in such applications as Blu-ray Disc, videos from YouTube and the iTunes Store, DVB broadcast, direct-broadcast satellite television service, cable television services, and real-time videoconferencing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264/MPEG-4_AVC


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok thanks. Just wanted to make sure i was getting the best quality outa my rips. Ever since HD became the norm and i got a high res monitor it was such a boner killer watching bad quality movies.


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 29, 2010)

if YOU are doing the ripping rip with x264, its easier.  if you have the choice from a dl source grab the x264 one.


----------

